# Man, It Sounds Terrible



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It may hold a lot of history but IMO it belongs in a museum, not on a stage. 

I couldn't imagine going into a store and picking up a guitar that sounds like that and saying: "Wow, what a beautiful sounding instrument" or "Wow, that is really a unique sound".


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it sounds great, but I cannot stand "naming" a guitar and all the associated mojo BS.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks!..very interesting and enjoyable.

I love how he rescued Trigger AND a *POUND* of weed from the fire!!

Somewhere there is a long article on all the repairs/"efforts" that have been done to maintain Trigger. Interesting for luthiers/guitar techs and anyone fascinated in ("significant") guitar maintenance concepts/techniques.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

"Dude! That them thar golg-darn fire'll get m' weed!"
Awesome. Thanks for that.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love the sound of a fine nylon string guitar but have never thought much of Willie Nelson's tone. It's not offensive, after all it's just sound, but I find it unattractive compared to other nylon tones.

Can't knock WN much though, he DID write Crazy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I love the sound of a fine nylon string guitar but have never thought much of Willie Nelson's tone. It's not offensive, after all it's just sound, but I find it unattractive compared to other nylon tones.
> *
> Can't knock WN much though, he DID write Crazy.*
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Along with many others.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's his guitar and he's still alive, so it belongs wherever he says it belongs. I'd keep playing it too.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It sounds better than he does.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I always thought that guitar belonged in a fire pit......as is a fuel source. Mojo is mojo, but not when it sounds like crap. I'd like to hear Willie playing something decent.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Not my kind of sound, but what a cool bit of history in that guitar. I enjoyed the video, Willie seems like such a laid back dude too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have always loved the guitar on Red Headed Stranger album


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I have always loved the guitar on Red Headed Stranger album


Such a great album.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Willie is indeed unique, as is the guitar. Brilliant writer but, much like Neil Young, I can't get past his voice. Although I still prefer Neil to Willie  Put his music in the hands of someone like Patsy Cline though and the magic shit happens.

Great video btw.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco said:


> I love how he rescued Trigger AND a *POUND* of weed from the fire!!


doesn't sound like a rescue, that weed only got a few more hours..
(I must say I wasn't able to play the video here so there a chance my post doesn't make sense)


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the song he sang with Joni Mitchell. Cool water from Chalk Mark in a Rainstorm


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't care for the sound that much, but in the music business "sound" isn't always the most important component of a performance.

It is part of his brand image. It wouldn't be the same if he strode on stage with a brand spanky new Taylor, would it?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A cool story. Not a Nelson fan but that doesn't matter!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Enough people, including me, like Willie and the way he sounds and have no problem with his guitar.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

greco said:


> Thanks!..very interesting and enjoyable.
> 
> I love how he rescued Trigger AND a *POUND* of weed from the fire!!
> 
> Somewhere there is a long article on all the repairs/"efforts" that have been done to maintain Trigger. Interesting for luthiers/guitar techs and anyone fascinated in ("significant") guitar maintenance concepts/techniques.


Guess you've never heard of a NICKEL bag, then? I'm so old, Willie looks like I feel.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> I don't care for the sound that much, but in the music business "sound" isn't always the most important component of a performance.
> 
> It is part of his brand image. *It wouldn't be the same if he strode on stage with a brand spanky new Taylor, would it*?


Willie did say that it was part of his image. He also said it was amped and they may do something with the sound between the guitar and the speakers. But on its own it sounds thin and lackluster. Those are two things that my ears do not respond well to. As for coming on stage with a new Taylor/Martin/etc, I would appreciate the concert more. I am more into the "sound" than the "look".


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

J-75 said:


> Guess you've never heard of a NICKEL bag, then? I'm so old, Willie looks like I feel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk



Is the math below reasonably accurate?

one pound = 16 0z = 448 grams 
28 grams in oz. 
14 grams in half an oz 
7 grams in a quater Dub 
3.5 grams in a Dime 
*1.75 grams in a Nickel* ....but most ppl will give you 2 grams

If so, a POUND is about 224 NICKEL bags!!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

The biggest thing about nylon strings, it the "Plasticy" sound you get when using a pick and pick. 
Willy could get a more traditional classical tone if he let his fingernails grow similar to Spanish & Classical style players and


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

greco said:


> Is the math below reasonably accurate?
> 
> one pound = 16 0z = 448 grams
> 28 grams in oz.
> ...


OK, OK, l get the metrics but I'm trying to imply that although the weight/volume implications remain the same, the colloquial terms of reference have changed - perhaps because nobody today can fathom using 'pounds' in reference to such a product, except the distribution channel. It's like referring to Les Paul Customs in units by the gross, or skid load. (We'll, er, perhaps L&M do so. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

J-75 said:


> ....perhaps because nobody today can fathom using 'pounds' in reference to such a product


I'm old...nobody that I knew *in those days* could fathom using 'pounds' as a reference to such a product.

We're good...lots of fun!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> I think it sounds great, but I cannot stand "naming" a guitar and all the associated mojo BS.


amen, brother. Amazes me how these OBJECTS take on a life of their own. funny how stars that lost their "holy grail" instruments early on eg Joe Perry, Peter Frampton, etc still managed to have pretty good careers without these magical devices. Gibson has done well to cash in on that hype however.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> The biggest thing about nylon strings, it the "Plasticy" sound you get when using a pick and pick.
> *Willy could get a more traditional classical tone if he let his fingernails grow similar to Spanish & Classical style players* and


willie is far too obsessed with keeping a neat and tidy appearance to ever do that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> willie is far too obsessed with keeping a neat and tidy appearance to ever do that.


You forgot the smiley" at the end of your comment, so I fixed it for you.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> You forgot the smiley" at the end of your comment, so I fixed it for you.


I felt more like doing a deadpan comedic style today, but its all good.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

J-75 said:


> Guess you've never heard of a NICKEL bag, then? I'm so old, Willie looks like I feel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Will that be two fingers or three?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> Is the math below reasonably accurate?
> 
> one pound = 16 0z = 448 grams
> 28 grams in oz.
> ...


Wrong. 26 grams to an ounce, most of the time. And back in the day a key was about 2 lbs which was $125 Canadian. A nickle was $5 which meant you had to sell 25 or so to pay for the key or about 12 or so to pay for the pound. That meant that there was usually about 15 nickles in a pound. That includes stems and seeds. If you had home grown.....even if it was Cherryville High....nickles were 2 to 3 times as big. What happened to the rest, well, there was a tasting or two and you took care of your friends and of course there was a girl or two that you just meet and take to a concert somewhere and the rest, well,




Willie? Oh yeah, Willie. Still sounds good.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

But the guitar suits him.
THere are a lot of well known guitar players that had guitars that anybody else using wouldn't work well.


----------

